# Collars to prevent hair breakage.



## PoodleDreaming (Jun 10, 2015)

Can anyone recommend some collars and/or slip leads that would prevent hair breakage? He won't be wearing one at home all of the time, however I do intend to take him many places and would feel more comfortable having a collar with tags on it just in case. 

I was thinking about a satin lined martingale like you might see on a sighthound? Thoughts on that?


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I have a Martingale collar from Sylvan ans Sons.
Do not have any hair breakage since collar is always loose. I keep on all the time.


----------



## PoodleDreaming (Jun 10, 2015)

mom2Zoe said:


> I have a Martingale collar from Sylvan ans Sons.
> Do not have any hair breakage since collar is always loose. I keep on all the time.


I should have said that I'm hoping to grow him out into a continental when he turns a year old, so his hair may be significantly longer than the average pet. I'd LOVE to be able to keep a collar on all the time, but I don't think I will be able to, sadly.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Try the Quilted Hound website, I think these are just what you are looking for.
thequiltedhound.com


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

I have a couple martingale collars from White Pine outfitters. Love them! So many beautiful colors! and very soft. Stella did not wear a collar much at all when we were showing, the collars matt the hair up underneath to much. Tiny choke chain was put on right before going in the ring and off right after we were done. I did not have to put her in a Conti so your going to have to be even more careful. Also check out 2Houndsdesign.com the big 2 in collars should be the most gentle on the coat for very short time usage. 
I hope someone who has done a dog in the Conti will chime in a give their suggestions too. Good luck


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I make all of Molly's coat protector and martingale style collars and line them with satin...... 
Poodleit.com is where many buy their coat protector type collars (and where I got the idea to make my own LOL!)


Example of "Poodleit" style collars and Martingale collars:


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I have a round leather collar for Merlin that I can leave on, even with 2 inches hair, and it doesn't mat. The collar just sits against the skin and disappears, you don't even see it.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 8, 2016)

Terribly sorry for hijacking this thread but I just registered and made my first post in the member introduction forum. I am looking for some grooming advice here and planned to start a new thread but failed. The forum said I do not have the required privilege. Anyone can advice how I could do so? thanks and sorry again


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

PoodleDreaming said:


> Can anyone recommend some collars and/or slip leads that would prevent hair breakage? He won't be wearing one at home all of the time, however I do intend to take him many places and would feel more comfortable having a collar with tags on it just in case.
> 
> I was thinking about a satin lined martingale like you might see on a sighthound? Thoughts on that?


Is this in regard to a show dog or a pet? All collars will break coat to some degree. The best that I've found for avoiding damage to show coat is a white pine limited slip collar. Only on when needed.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Molly those are exactly what I was talking about at the quilted hound, you do a great job on them. I make collars too.


----------



## PoodleDreaming (Jun 10, 2015)

Thank you. It is for a pet but I would like to have a show puppy for my next dog and I think if I can keep a dog in coat it will go a long way toward getting the the dog I'd like later.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

PoodleDreaming said:


> Thank you. It is for a pet but I would like to have a show puppy for my next dog and I think if I can keep a dog in coat it will go a long way toward getting the the dog I'd like later.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Good call! That is exactly what I did. I grow my first poodle out in a continental to prove to breeders that I was serious about getting a show dog and capable of caring for the coat. 

I have **personally** found a white pine collar to be less destructive to coat than a wide satin neck protector, since the white pine can be put in between banded sections when the coat is long and the wide satin neck protector seems to create a lot of webbing/matting.


----------



## PoodleDreaming (Jun 10, 2015)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Good call! That is exactly what I did. I grow my first poodle out in a continental to prove to breeders that I was serious about getting a show dog and capable of caring for the coat.
> 
> I have **personally** found a white pine collar to be less destructive to coat than a wide satin neck protector, since the white pine can be put in between banded sections when the coat is long and the wide satin neck protector seems to create a lot of webbing/matting.


Oh that's wonderful to hear. Thanks for the advice on the white pine collar. I think I'll get one of each... now to stop my shepherd from trying to drool/chew on Seamus' neck. I'm already like "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NOT THE NECK HAIR!!!!"


----------

